# Audio Issues Samsung PN60F8500 and Sony STRDH740



## wolverin20 (Jul 1, 2014)

So I upgraded my TV to a high-end Samsung, and now I'm having audio detection issues through my Sony receiver. Often times the audio simply will not pass through to my surround speakers no matter what combo of TV audio settings and receiver settings that I try. Once the issue starts, there is no way of fixing it, aside from fulling powering down all three devices. Here's my setup:

Cable Box: Comcast X1
Receiver: Sony STR-DH740 - Set to SAT/CATV
TV: Samsung PN60F8500 - Audio set to Receiver

I also have a wii, LG DVD player, and Apple TV routed into the receiver. All video switching is done through the receiver, with a single HDMI out to the TV for video display.

2 questions:
1) Is there any auto-audio detection feature that I can turn off somewhere to avoid this? Or is there another solution?
2) The Samsung TV also incorporates many streaming services, and these are higher quality video than the 1st gen Apple TV that I have. I assumed that using the same HDMI cable between TV and receiver, and wiring an optical cable back to the receiver on an audio only would work, but I run into the same audio blackout problems.

Any help would be tremendously appreciated!


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

First off, you should verify if you're using the ARC(audio return channel) HDMI ports on the TV/receiver to connect those particular components. When streaming content from the TV, that port will allow the streamed audio signal from the TV to go back down to the receiver. Check to see if you have a setting to enable ARC on TV or receiver. Typically it is auto detected if your connections are correct. Your other components should be connected to any of the other available ports on the receiver.


----------



## wolverin20 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Vegas,

So the TV and receiver are both connected through the ARC HDMI ports, and you're correct that the receiver does recognize when we switch to sound driven by the TV (like netflix) and it switches inputs from SAT to TV. However, even when switching the receiver input back to SAT (which is the Comcast box) the sound does not return. Only resetting all three devices returns the sound.


----------

